

CD Baby, a Company for the Niche Musician - hudibras
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/13/arts/music/cd-baby-a-company-for-the-niche-musician.html?src=dayp

======
piokuc
I highly recommend Derek's book "Anything you want"
[http://sivers.org/a](http://sivers.org/a) it's a great read. It's basically
about the company he founded, CD Baby. After I read it I sent an email to
Derek with a 'thank you' and he just replied the next day... He is great.

~~~
Brajeshwar
FYI, his Book, “Anything you want”[1], is free with Kindle Unlimited.

1\. [http://www.amazon.com/Anything-You-Want-Derek-Sivers-
ebook/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Anything-You-Want-Derek-Sivers-
ebook/dp/B00506NRBS/)

------
m_mueller
I like their founder's talks, Derek Sivers[1]. He's also got a good youtube
channel[2].

[1][http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_weird_or_just_differen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_weird_or_just_different)
[2][https://www.youtube.com/user/dereksivers](https://www.youtube.com/user/dereksivers)

~~~
sireat
Derek is/was a regular here on HN.

~~~
jedc
is! -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sivers](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sivers)

------
0898
Surprised the NYT article didn't mention
[http://distrokid.com](http://distrokid.com) by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pud](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pud)

~~~
tagawa
I just started writing songs recently and gave DistroKid a try - it's so easy
and low cost. One happy customer.

~~~
pud
Glad to hear it.

\- DistroKid founder

